# Redland quarry..Norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Aug 20, 2017)

Visited this old quarry to kill a few hours.it shut several years ago now and is one of many quarries just had its use then left in a state.not much here to see.the site office which most of it is overgrown with brambles and buddleia bushes,this did add to the character of the place,also left is the old lorry maintenance garages with a control room on top.you could still get in the maintenance pits


----------



## krela (Aug 20, 2017)

I like that, thanks Mikey. 

Any idea what it quarried? Gravel?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 20, 2017)

Nicely done. But, alas nature is trying to take over. I like the big garage with the two pits, looks like it could be used again.


----------



## smiler (Aug 20, 2017)

I like it when sites are allowed to degenerate at their own pace, nature takes over and softens the hard edges, Nice, Thanks Mikey


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 20, 2017)

Thank you all.not sure what was quarried here.i know lime and chalk is big here and some sand.maybe it was just a depot for sand and aggregate..i do love the way nature takes over smiler like this


----------



## krela (Aug 20, 2017)

I guess the soft sand sign by the loading bays is probably a bit of a clue! haha.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 21, 2017)

excellently done, you have a very unique way of making anything look really good!  I mean youve made this appeal to me so thats a good thing!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 21, 2017)

krela said:


> I guess the soft sand sign by the loading bays is probably a bit of a clue! haha.



My late Uncle was Group Quarry Products Manager for the concern for many years and this place ran out of viable product (read profitably quarried) for the UK market. Sand and aggregate were the sold to strict standards back then in order to recoup the maximum profit. The 'soft sand' warning was for none company drivers who came on site to load up and were prone to backing off the hardstanding with obvious results. The name tags on the control buttons will give the sieve sizes of the sand and aggregate that were the end products here - you can see a 50+mm aggregate tag in one of the photographs.

Local planning regs mean that this place will be too expensive to reuse for other business. It should be demolished and the site returned to nature, but I doubt that the holding company will ever spend money on that procedure! Shame, because they should be forced to clear up their mess after making nice profit from the area.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 21, 2017)

Beautifully photographed as usual mate! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 21, 2017)

mockingbird said:


> excellently done, you have a very unique way of making anything look really good!  I mean youve made this appeal to me so thats a good thing!



Thank you mate.glad you enjoyed considering this ain't your sort of thing


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 21, 2017)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> My late Uncle was Group Quarry Products Manager for the concern for many years and this place ran out of viable product (read profitably quarried) for the UK market. Sand and aggregate were the sold to strict standards back then in order to recoup the maximum profit. The 'soft sand' warning was for none company drivers who came on site to load up and were prone to backing off the hardstanding with obvious results. The name tags on the control buttons will give the sieve sizes of the sand and aggregate that were the end products here - you can see a 50+mm aggregate tag in one of the photographs.
> 
> Local planning regs mean that this place will be too expensive to reuse for other business. It should be demolished and the site returned to nature, but I doubt that the holding company will ever spend money on that procedure! Shame, because they should be forced to clear up their mess after making nice profit from the area.



Thank you I wondered what the soft sand warning was for..there are many quarries around the country just left..we touched on this on another quarry we visited the other week.some have been restored to nature.a prime example is at leziate near kings lynn.one lake a really looks like a tropical lagoon.you can see it on Google earth it stands out a mile from the other lakes.sadly it's a haven and magnet for swimmers and there has been quite a few deaths due to lots of reed etc growing in the lake


----------



## HughieD (Aug 22, 2017)

Loads to see there Mikey. Top job as always. Nature really trying to take this one back.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 23, 2017)

Love all the wires as buttons!

Nice one Mikey


----------



## Wrench (Aug 30, 2017)

Love this mate 
Your photos are excellent even though you say there isn't much it looks good to me.


----------

